# Dime Magazine interviews Ben Gordon about NY -vs- Chicago area ballers



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/3835752



> Nike is about unveil a huge billboard on 34th Street in Manhattan this week featuring Ben Gordon as part of their "City Is Watching" campaign to promote their summer battlegrounds competition. We recently had an opportunity to chat with the Bulls' super sixth man about a variety of subjects.
> 
> Dime: Who is featured in this campaign?
> Ben: Well LeBron James and Andre Iguodala are doing things for their respective cities, but in New York there's me, Pee Wee Kirkland, Fly Williams, Joe Hammond and Lamar Odom. Oh, and God Shammgod.
> ...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I had no idea the Matrix was from Waukegin, when he's up for free agency (3 years away) I wonder if there is any chance of a home town discount?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

link to the campaign at the nike site. i am going to go up there this afternoon and take pictures of the billboard. stay tuned. 















http://www.nike.com/nikebasketball/nyc/index.jhtml


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> link to the campaign at the nike site. i am going to go up there this afternoon and take pictures of the billboard. stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayaaam. That is freakin hot.

Miz, you're in new york? I'll be up there around 4:45 to catch a train at Penn Station. Let's get a hot dog and stare at a billboard.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

This is him too, right?

I'm kind of scared that he's going to be come a New York Knick one day. Let's hope he loves Chicago enough to stay.

I wish we had more of a basketball culture. Being in NY this summer has made me realize how much ball is a part of this city. I live a few blocks from W. 4th St., the Cage, where Nike runs tourneys for teams.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

you'd think he was a damn Knick! lol!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> Dayaaam. That is freakin hot.
> 
> Miz, you're in new york? I'll be up there around 4:45 to catch a train at Penn Station. Let's get a hot dog and stare at a billboard.



pc load letter will be so jealous.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Eh. Maybe PC and Kramer can go out for chalupas, and he'll feel better.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> pc load letter will be so jealous.


You're right. I've wanted to grab some lunch with Showtyme for as far back as I can remember.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> You're right. I've wanted to grab some lunch with Showtyme for as far back as I can remember.





LOL - you slay me.

:rofl:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow. I feel ... loved.

:uhoh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

corner of seventh avenue and 34th street. one block from MSG. 



hey showtyme, maybe we can meet up some other time. btw, that comment from me was a very lame attempt at an inside joke. have a great weekend!


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

It's funny how it seems like Ben Gordon's face is being saturated in the billboards of New York. He has killed the Knicks with at least two clutch plays this past season.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

didnt ben gordon grow up in new york? i heard he was from england though but i also heard somethin bout him bein from new york, he dont sound euro so maybe he born there and raised in NYC.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

BenGordon said:


> didnt ben gordon grow up in new york? i heard he was from england though but i also heard somethin bout him bein from new york, he dont sound euro so maybe he born there and raised in NYC.


Uh, you might be thinking of Luol Deng.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

not luol, ben either from england or NYC, aint sure.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I believe he was born in London, but was raised and went to HS in new york, Mount Vernon if i recall correctly.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> I believe he was born in London, but was raised and went to HS in new york, Mount Vernon if i recall correctly.


Correct. Ben hails from "Money-Earnin'" Mount Vernon, as Knicks radio play-by-play man Gus Johnson will remind you ~400 times during any Bulls-Knicks broadcast.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

MTV2 is currently running a preview show of the series Nike Battlegrounds Chicago V. New York. check your listings.

the series makes it's debut on sunday sept. 18th at 8pm est on MTV2.

_as an aside, i am SO not the demographic for this channel! ok, back to NY Fashion Week!!_ 

:smilewink


----------

